# Biodiesel Distributors in the United States



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

There has been a disscussion or two lately about biodiesel. Below is a link to an interactive map of biodiesel distributors thoughout the United States. 

Biodiesel distributors in the United States 

I called the distributor closest to me today just to get an idea of price and what percent biodiesel they sold and they told me that they sell B100 at a cost of $2.61 a gallon for diesel for use on public roads and $2.24 a gallon for farm diesel. They told me that price was if I picked it up at their business. They said they would deliver but I would have to order at least 100 gallons. It would be interesting to see what prices are in our member's areas and if there are any distributors in our member's areas.


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Pretty cool, not many in Maryland. I may find a location and buy some, just to support the cause. Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I was thinking the exact same thing too Carm. :thumbsup:


----------



## evan (Jul 11, 2006)

If anyone is interested in large or small scale Biodiesel production please email me at [email protected]. Ill be happy to answer any questions and help you get started. Thanks....Evan


----------



## DieselPower (Oct 1, 2006)

Bare Truck Center (International truck dealer) has been selling B15 blend at their pumps for about 3 or 4 years now. They are located in Westminster, MD and their fuel supplier is Tevis Oil Co. of Westminster, MD.

I know they sell it because I worked there when they made the switch and they had a Tevis rep give us the low down on BioDiesel. Can't say I ran into any problems with it to date.


----------



## DEERE180 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Bio Diesel Converters*

I got a friend who converted his older mercedes diesel auto to bio for about $850 using a bio-diesel converter kit.
He now goes to restaurants, etc. and gets their "old and used" oils and uses it to run his car!  Now it costs him practically nothing to run his car.

I think it ought to work well on any diesel tractor as well.

there are many kits but this is what he used:
www.greasecar.com


----------

